# Substitute for 'read' to read file descriptors



## angy (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi!

I'm quite new to using FreeBSD in my network environment, I'm currently using, under linux, a script using a bunch of 'read' command to get the inputs of fd1.

The linux syntax I use is:

```
read -u 1 -d $'\0' from
```

I try to use read under FreeBSD but I cannot pass this arguments.
Is there a replacing command for that?

Thanks,
A


----------



## SirDice (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks like a bash thing 

You could just install shells/bash and run the script on that. All you would need to do is to change the first line:

```
#!/usr/local/bin/bash
```


----------

